# Main Dishes - Game/Venison/Etc.



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Main Dishes - Game recipes in this thread.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

RABBIT CACCIATORE
1 whole rabbit, cut into pieces
1 package sliced button mushrooms
14oz. can diced Italian-seasoned tomatoes (drained)
12 oz cooked pasta (rotini or fettuccini)
3 Tbsp. flour
2 tsp. chopped garlic
Â¼ tsp. salt
c tsp. pepper
2 Tbsp. olive oil
2 Tbsp. tomato paste
1 cup chopped onion
Dust rabbit with flour enough to coat, season with salt and pepper.
In skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat.
Add rabbit and cook for approximately 3 minutes per side,
remove rabbit and set aside.
Add onions, mushrooms, and garlic to the skillet reducing the heat to
medium, cook for 5 minutes stirring occasionally.
Add drained tomatoes, wine, and tomato paste, bring to a boil.
Add rabbit, and tuck into the sauce.
Cook mixture on medium-low heat partially covered for
approximately 8 minutes, until the meat is tender.
Serve over cooked pasta of choice.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

ROSEMARY PARMESAN SQUIRREL
3 squirrels (or 2 rabbits), cut in pieces
2 c. flour Olive oil
Â¼ c. white wine (white zinfandel or
Liebfermilch)
1 tsp. rosemary Â¼ c. sun-dried tomatoes
Â¼ tsp. salt (chopped coarsely)
Â¼ tsp. coarse black pepper 2 chicken bouillon cubes
Brown rice (for 4 servings) Â¾ c. cream or half & half
Â½ pkg. onion soup mix 1 c. fresh Parmesan
cheese, grated
Place flour in bag, add meat & shake until thoroughly covered. In large frying
pan, heat olive oil until itâs almost but not quite smoking. Place meat in pan
and brown on all sides. Just before meat is completely browned, add 2 pats of
butter to oil to finish browning. Remove & drain. Cook meat in wine in a
shallow saute pan, covered, on medium-low heat for about 15 minutes to
tenderize. Remember to turn occasionally.
Put chopped tomatoes, rosemary, salt, pepper, and bouillon cubes in water and
bring to a boil. Add rice and cook according to directions on rice package. Stir
& fluff to distribute rosemary and tomatoes evenly.
In a saute pan on low heat, blend cream, onion soup mix and half of the
Parmesan cheese. Stir constantly until the mixture is smooth and the cheese is
melted into the sauce. Salt to taste. Use white pepper, if desired. Serve
squirrel over a bed of rice, spoon sauce over top and garnish with remaining
Parmesan cheese.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

SKILLET SQUIRREL
2 squirrels
Flour
2 large onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
Â¼ c. red wine Â½ large green pepper,
Â½ lb. fresh mushrooms, sliced
halved Â¼-Â½ c. sour cream
1 can, cream of Salt
mushroom soup Pepper
Dredge squirrel in flour and brown pieces in an electric skillet.
Smother browned meat in chopped onions. Add garlic, salt, pepper,
red wine, soup, mushrooms, sour cream and green pepper.
Put the lid on and simmer until the onions are clear and the meat is
tender (about 225E).


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

SQUIRREL COUNTRY SAUSAGE
4 Â½ lbs. squirrel (approx. 15 fox squirrels)
1 Tbsp. sage
2 Â½ lbs. fresh seasoned pork sausage (with sage)
2 tsp. basil
1 large onion
2-3 tsp. margarine
3 cloves garlic
1 Tbsp. chili powder
4 Tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
1 Tbsp. black pepper
2 Tbsp. salt
1 tsp. thyme
Bone the squirrel and grind or chop in food processor.
(Squirrel leg meat is full of tendons and may not grind easily,
but will be fine chopped in food processor.)
Mix together with fresh pork.
Mince the onion and garlic.
Cook the onion until transparent and add the garlic and sautÃ© slightly.
Mix together meats, onion, garlic and herbs.
To test seasonings, form a small patty and cook.
Taste and adjust seasonings accordingly.
Package and freeze in meal-size servings.
When thawing for use, form into small patties to cook or grill or use with
your favorite sausage recipes.
Great on pizza, with pancakes or scrambled in eggs.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

RABBIT SWILL
2 rabbits, boned
Flour
Lemon pepper
8 oz. can french onion soup
8 oz. can cream of mushroom soup
1 can water
4 oz. can mushrooms, if desired
1 medium onion, sliced
Thoroughly roll boned meat in flour/lemon pepper and
brown in cast iron skillet.
Place browned meat in large cast iron Dutch oven or pot
with alternating layers of sliced onions between and over
each meat layer. Add soups, water and top with
mushrooms, if desired.
Cover & simmer for 2 hours. Add quartered potatoes in the
last hour, if desired. Serve over fresh baked biscuits.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

KILLER CALZONE
DOUGH:
1 tsp. salt 1 c. warm water
1 tsp. sugar 2Â½ c. all-purpose flour
1 pkt. dry yeast 1 Tbsp. olive oil
FILLING:
Â½ lb. ground venison, browned 1Â½ tsp. fennel seed
8 oz. crushed tomatoes 1 Tbsp. grated
or tomato puree Romano cheese
Â½ medium pepper, diced 1 egg, beaten
Â½ c. grated mozarella Sesame Seeds
Salt & Pepper to taste
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Simmer tomatoes, fennel seed, salt & pepper about 5 minutes & cool.
Combine salt, sugar and yeast in a large mixing bowl and add water. Let
stand for 5 minutes. Add flour & oil & mix with a large spoon until all
flour is moistened. Beat 20 more strokes, cover & put in warm place
(atop range) for 15 minutes.
Roll out dough on a floured surface in an oblong shape about 1/4 inch
thick. Spread tomato over dough, then distribute other ingredients on
top and roll up into a roll. Brush with egg & sprinkle with sesame seeds.
Bake in a jelly roll pan until golden brown, 10-15 minutes. Cool five
minutes, slice and serve.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

RITAâS EGGPLANT CASSEROLE
(from Jim Zumboâs âAmazing Venison Recipesâ)
1Â½ lb. ground venison 1 c. Marinara Sauce
1 c. chopped onions 1 c. water
1 clove garlic, minced Â¾ c. dry red wine
3 Tbs. olive oil 1Â½ tsp. basil leaf,
crum
bled
Â½ tsp. oregano leaf, crumbled
1 medium eggplant, peeled & sliced (1 lb.)
Â½ c. olive oil
Â½ c. grated Parmesan cheese
1 lb. mozzarella cheese, thickly sliced
Brown venison with onion & garlic in 3 Tbs. olive oil in a large
skillet. Add Marinara Sauce, water, wine, basil & oregano.
Cover and simmer 2 minutes.
Saute a half pound of eggplant slices in Â¼ c. of olive oil until
limp and golden. Add remaining oil and saute the remaining half
pound of eggplant.
When all the eggplant is browned, place in a shallow baking
dish. Spoon meat sauce over eggplant and sprinkle evenly with
Parmesan cheese. Top with sliced mozzarella. Bake at 350E for
20 to 30 minutes. Serves 6.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

SKEWERED VENISON STEAK
w/ Peanut Sauce
(from Jim Zumboâs âAmazing Venison Recipesâ)
1-1Â½ lbs. venison round steak
cut into thin ropes, dâ thick
2 cloves garlic 1 tsp. coriander
3 Tbs. diced yellow onion 1 Tbs. brown sugar
2 Tbs. light soy sauce Dash Tabasco
2 Tbs. lemon juice 3 Tbs. dry sherry
Combine marinade ingredients in glass bowl and mix well. Add
meat and refrigerate at least one hour.
Remove meat from marinade and skewer in âSâ shape on
bamboo or stainless steel skewers. Place on broiler pan and broil
4-5" from source of heat. Turn skewers when top side is wellbrowned.
Top with peanut sauce and serve immediately.
Peanut Sauce: Saute Â½ cup diced yellow onions in Â¼ cup butter.
Add 2 Tbs. brown sugar, 1 Tbs. lemon juice, Â½ cup soy sauce,
dash Tabasco and 1 cup chopped dry roasted peanuts and warm
throughout.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

PHILLY STEAK SANDWICH
2 lb. venison round steak
Milk or salt water
Flour
Salt & pepper
Garlic powder
1 med. onion, sliced thin & ringed
1 long loaf of french bread
Butter or margarine
Shredded cheddar, pepper jack or
sliced Swiss cheese
When meat is frosty, but not frozen, slice into very thin pieces using a
sharp knife. If desired, soak overnight in salt water or milk.
Salt & pepper meat. Dredge in flour. Brown in small amount of oil in
skillet using medium heat. After meat is browned, add Â½ c. Of water,
cover meat with onion rings, cover and simmer over low heat until meat
is tender.
Slice bread length-wise. Spread butter or margarine on each side and
sprinkle with garlic powder. Lay slices of meat on bottom half of bread,
top with onions if desired, spread cheese over top of meat & onions,
top with other half of bread. Wrap in foil, heat in 300 degree oven until
bread is crusty. Cut into serving-size pieces and serve with sliced
pickles, peppers, tomatoes, etc.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

VENISON CHIMICHANGAS
1-2 lbs venison, cubed in large chunks
Toothpicks 2 quarts water
Oil to deep fry
Taco or Fajita Seasoning pouch per pound of venison
2 Tbsp. sour cream
Â½ head shredded lettuce 2 Tbsp. guacamole
4-5 cups shredded cheddar cheese
Â¼ cup salsa
1-2 tomatoes, diced 2 Tbsp. black olives
1 medium onion, diced 1-2 Tbsp. taco/hot sauce
10 taco-sized flour tortillas
Place cubed venison in a stock pot, cover with water & bring to boil until
venison is cooked thoroughly. Drain. Shred with a fork.
Add seasoning with package-recommended amount of water.
For homemade mixtures add 1-1Â½ cup water.
Mix well & simmer for 15-20 minutes.
On wraps, put Â¼ cup shredded cheese in a line in the middle, then Â½ cup
meat mixture. Wrap the narrow ends inward first, then fold the longer sides
inward. Use toothpick to secure the flaps closed.
Deep fry tooth pick side down until golden brown, then fry other side &
remove from oil onto a paper towel lined plate.
To serve, place the chimi on plate, surround with lettuce, add tomato, onions,
sour cream, guacamole, olives, & salsa on top to taste. Sprinkle shredded
cheese over top and drizzle taco or hot sauce over entire mixture.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

TERIYAKI VENISON
a c. soy sauce 1 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 Tbsp. vegetable oil Â½ tsp. black pepper
Â½ tsp. ground ginger Â½ tsp. garlic powder
1-2 lb. venison steak
Combine all ingredients and marinate overnight
(if possible). Cook on a hot grill or over an open
fire, basting occasionally with reserved marinade.
Cook until meat is slightly charred outside, but still
pink inside. Do NOT overcook. Serve with a rice
dish.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

VENISON DOG BISCUITS
1 c. whole-wheat flour
1 c. cornmeal
Â½ c. wheat germ
Â½ c. ground venison, Â½ c. vegetable oil
cooked 1 egg
Â½ c. beef broth Â½ tsp. salt
Mix the dry ingredients & add them to the wet
ingredients. Roll the mixture out to a thickness of
Â½â. Cut to biscuit size or use bone-shaped cookie
cutter.
Bake at 350E to 400E for 25 to 35 minutes until crispy.
When cool, store in an airtight container in the
refrigerator.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

RED PEPPER RAVIOLI
with MOREL SAUCE
1 red pepper, seeded
2 cups flour
2 eggs
Pinch of salt
1 cup ground venison or beef
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
Â½ onion, chopped
1Â½ cup whole milk
4 tablespoons butter
2 cups morel mushrooms, chopped
Ravioli Dough - Blend the pepper in a food processor until liquid.
Set aside in small bowl so pulp will rise to surface. Measure out 3 tablespoons of
the pulp and set the rest aside for sauce. Place the flour in a bowl, add salt, then
eggs and the pulp. M ix together and form in ball. Set aside to rest.
Ravioli Filling - Brown the meat in a skillet and add the parsley and
onion. Season with salt and pepper. L et coo l. Roll out the dough very thin with
pasta machine or rolling pin. Cut the dough in half. Place small balls of filling
about 1Â½ inches apart on one half of the dough. Place the other half on top and
cut with pastry cutter. Seal the edges by pinching together. Bring a large pan of
salted water to boil. Place raviolis in water and boil for 8-10 minutes until desired
doneness. Rem ove carefully w ith slotted spoon.
Morel Sauce - Saute mushrooms in 1 tablespoon of butter until tender
and set aside. Place milk and red pepper in saucepan and bring to a bo il. Whisk in
the butter and add mushrooms. Salt and pepper to taste.
Serve sauce over ravioli. Top with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

CHEESE-FILLED VENISON ROLLS
(from Jim Zumboâs âAmazing Venison Recipesâ)
2 lb. venison round steak Â¼ c. flour
Â¾ tsp. salt Â¼ tsp. pepper
3 Tbsp. cooking oil 1 c. water
1Â½ tsp. instant beef bouillon granules
Â½ tsp. dry mustard 2 Tbsp. butter
Â¾ c. chopped celery 1 c. grated American
Â½ tsp. thyme cheese
Â½ c. chopped onion a c. soft bread crumbs
1 tsp. finely chopped Â¼ c. cold water
fresh parsley 2 Tbsp. cornstarch
Cut meat into serving sized pieces that are longer than they
are wide. Mix Â¼ c. flour, salt & pepper. Pound mixture
into both sides of each piece of meat.
Cook celery, onion, and parsley in butter until tender but
not brown & remove from heat. Stir in cheese and bread crumbs.
Spread Â¼-Â½ cup cheese mixture on each steak.
Roll steaks up, jelly-roll style, and secure with toothpicks. Brown
steaks in oil. Drain excess oil, then add 1 cup water, bouillon,
mustard, and thyme. Cover and cook 2Â½ hours.
Blend cold water with cornstarch and stir into pan drippings
to make gravy. Serves 6.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

VENISON STEAK ROLLS 6 Tbs. rice vinegar 6 Tbs. soy sauce 4 tsp. brown sugar 1 Tbs. sesame oil Salt & pepper 16 asparagus spears 16 green onions 1 red bell pepper, sliced 2 lbs. venison steaks, cut into 16 strips, 1/4-1/2" thick Pound each venison steak to 1/8-inch thick, then salt and pepper. Marinate in mix of vinegar, soy sauce, brown sugar and sesame oil for 1/2-hour or overnight. Roll each slice of venison around a sprig of asparagus, onion and pepper slice, beginning at small end. Roll up and secure with toothpick. Place on greased baking sheet. Complete for all steak slices. Pour remaining marinade over steak rolls and broil for 5 minutes or until desired doneness. Reserve marinade from baking sheet and thicken for serving sauce.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

VENISON MIGNONS
by Rodney Carr
1 Venison backstrap
1 extra large onion
Â½ cup chopped garlic
6 strips lean bacon
2 cups liquid marinade
(homemade or commercial)
Remove any silver skin from venison backstrap.
Slice crossways into 3/4' to 1" slabs.
Lightly season them with salt, pepp er, cajun or seasoning of your choice.
Wrap a slice of bacon tightly around the slab and pin with a toothpick.
Slice onion and place on top of each mignon. In a shallow dish, pour a little of the
marinade to cover the bottom, then place each mignon in the dish and pour
additional marinade over the meat. Refrigerate the remaining marinade.
Cover the dish and refrigerate for 12 hours then flip the mignons.
Cover and refrigerate for an additional 12 hours.
Remove from refrigerator, and remove onions for later sauteing.
Grill mignons and brush on marinade as it cooks until pink barely shows in the
middle of the meat.
Saute' the onions and garlic and garnish the mignons.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

VENISON SPIEDINI
1 lb. venison tenderloin, sliced into 8 cutlets
and pounded thin with a tenderizer
8 slices prosciutto or other ham
8 slices provolone cheese
1 cup bread crumbs
1 onion, cut in wedges
1 pepper, cut in sections
- olive oil
- bay leaves
Lay each cutlet flat.
Top with ham, then cheese and roll with venison to outside.
Turn roll in olive oil and pat with breadcrumbs.
Salt and pepper to taste.
Place rolls on skewers, alternating with onion, pepper and bay
leaves.
Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes, covered with foil.
Remove foil and broil for 1-5 minutes until crispy.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is my favorite recipe, and it is so good.Be sure to use a heavy pot
with a tight fitting lid.Spray pot with Pam.
1 venison roast, or you can use round steaks.
Sprinkle one package of Lipton Onion Dry Soup mix over top
Add 1 can cream of Mushroom or you can use Cream of Chicken
salt and pepper as you like
Pour one can of Mountain Dew or Sprite over this.
Bake 225 degrees at least 5-6 hours. DO NOT PEEK. keep the lid
sealed. When you open it, the meat will be tender, you can cut
it with a fork. You will have a thick tasty gravy in the bottom to 
use on noodles or mashed potatoes.
Some people soak their venison in a little vinegar and water to get
rid of the gamey taste, but I don't. I love venison.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Venison and Fall Mushroom Stew:

This is a good hardy crock pot easy recipe. 

Cut stew sized peices of venison. Season with garlic salt, pepper and roll in flour. Fry until brown with cut up leeks and chopped mushrooms (if you have wild edible mushrooms such as oyster mushrooms, boletes, or lobster mushrooms, so much the better) 

In the crockpot add cubed rutabagas, snow peas (or whatever kind of peas you've got), season with savory and sage (don't overdo the spicing). Mix that around and add an amount of chicken stock to fill the pot about half full. Add the browned meat, leek, and mushrooms. Slow cook for several hours.


----------



## wnychris (Oct 25, 2007)

My favorite: Breaded Venison 

Venison chops
Italian style bread curmbs
Eggs
Milk
Extra virgin olive oil
Salt 
Pepper

1. With a meat hammer, pound out the venison on both sides. The chop should be quite flattened out.
2. Dip in egg wash : (eggs, milk, salt and pepper)
3. Bread the chops
4. Cook in olive oil (frying pan with cover) about 3- 4 min per side.


So easy and quick.... you will love it!


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Quick, easy, and delicious Venison Goulash:

1 lb. Venison cut into bite size pieces
1 Onion - chopped
1 tbs. Olive Oil
1 tbs. Minced garlic
1 large bottle of tomato juice
1tbs. beef boullion (or 4 boullion cubes)
2 tbs. Paprika
Black Pepper to taste
Egg Noodles

Brown the venison, onion, and garlic in Olive Oil. Add paprika, boullion, black pepper and large bottle of tomato juice and bring to a boil. Toss in egg noodles and cover. Boil for the amount of time specified on the egg noodle package.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Mountain Mick's old goat marinate
Hi,

Have a nice marinate and marinate it over night and then slowly roast it I would wrap it with streaky bacon,

here is a marinate that I use on older rams

Mountain Mick's old goat marinate
some garlic 4/6 cloves
1/2cup dried or fresh rosemary
1/4cup sweet paprika
1tblspoon dried or fresh mint
1/4cup lemon juice
1cup yogurt
2 chili seeded and finely chopped (optional)
1/2 cup olive oil

plus 1pint (600ml) Red wine may be 2 pints one for you.

little potatoes and large button mushrooms

mix all together and rub in to leg of hoget or mutton or old goat use a shape pointed knife and stab few holes into roast so the marinate can penetrate into the center of the leg, marinate over night or at least 8 hours.

I then thickly slice up a couple onions and put on the bottom of the baking tray place the leg that you have wrap in the streaky bacon on these onion slices pour half of the marinate over leg hold let over in fridge for latter plus 1pint of red wine. cook slowly at around 320FÂº(160cÂº) four hours(for a 5lb leg) after 31/2 hour place your little potatoes and large button mushrooms around roast it may need a little bit more wine keep cooking and then for the last 1/2 hour turn up 428FÂº(220cÂº) and pour let over marinate over roast meat. would cook to your liking rest meat for 20minute and carve up and serve with the little potatoes and button mushrooms that have cooked in the red wine sauce, you add a bit more water or stock to red wine sauce and thicken with corn starch or potatoes starch.

this will also work on most game meats like Elk, Morse, deer, caribou, bear or wild Boar

Hope this helps 

and enjoy your roast,


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, Im sure most know about this dish but maybe there is someone who hasnt tired it. 

We brown a pound of venison (either steak cut into pieces or strips or a pound of good meat trimming in small pieces) Usually brown it medium rare or so not to over cook it. 

Take the meat out of the pan and then make either uncle bens long grain wild rice or rice a roni makes the same kind. Just follow the directions. After it simmers for about 5 minutes, I add the meat back to the pan with the rice. Cover and cook until rice is soft.

My kids love it. One pound of venison and one box of the rice will feed my two kids, my wife, and myself. 

Not really much of a recipe, as you are just basically adding venison to wild rice. But, maybe there is someone out there who hasnt thought of it. Its one of our favorite quick meals.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Venison (or Beef) Crock-Pot Sauerbraten

3-4 lb. roast
3-4 Bay leaves
3/4 cup vinegar
3/4 cup brown sugar
14 oz. ketchup
1 large onion, chopped
1 Tbs. pickling spice
30 gingersnap cookies

Put all ingredients in a pot. Put in enough water to cover meat. Cook slowly for 6-8 hours. Remove meat; slice. Put gravy through a food mill. Put meat back into gravy.

I also add my potatoes to the crock pot & some veggies.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Years ago when I was a kid my grandmother (that's Bubba!) used to always make this recipe, and I always loved it!:baby04:
I keep trying to get my hands on some venison so I can make it myself!
Hope y'all enjoy it....

*Bubba's Venison Hash:*

1. Start with a shoulder or neck roast; boil in water with garlic, onions, a bay leaf and salt/pepper. 
2. Cook till meat is tender and coming off the bone.
3. Shred meat ( liked pulled pork)
**Note: At this point you can portion out and freeze meat for future use or go to the next step.
4. Add the following into an iron skillet:
*3/4 cup oil
*2 qts. of the shredded meat
*1 cup chopped onion
5. Fry till onion is tender.
6. Add the following:
*2-3 TBS Worcestershire sauce
*2-3 TBS Sweet pickle vinegar
*3/4 cp ketchup
*1/4 cp water
7. Simmer till heated through, and water is absorbed.
8. Enjoy!
:sing:


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I created this great goose pot pie recipe, but you could use any game meat in it. It's at 

http://novitiatehomesteader.blogspot.com/2009/11/goose-pot-pie-recipe.html


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I made this fantastic meatloaf after years of dabbling with different recipes. It's hands-down the best I've ever eaten!!!! 

You'll need:

2lbs ground beef
1 1/2 cans diced tomatoes-onion & garlic flavored (by DelMonte)
1 1/2 sleeves of saltine crackers (crushed)
3 eggs
1 tbsp each of: basil, thyme, oregano, garlic powder
1 tsp of salt
splash of ketchup
splash of worscheshire suace
1 tsp black pepper

Mix all together until well blended. (It will smell delicious even all raw!)

Spray large (9X13) baking dish and spread meatloaf mixture into the dish. I form mine into a square about an inch from all sides with my hands.

Bake at 350 degrees for 60-80 minutes. If it seems too moist, let bake 10-15 minutes longer.

Fabulous!


----------



## Painted Pony (Dec 12, 2008)

For a flavor twist on chicken:

Cinnamon Toast Crunch (CTC) cereal
Chicken
Milk
Butter
Honey (optional)

Crumble CTC cereal. I place it in a ziploc baggie & roll over it with a rolling pin. Dip raw, thawed chicken in milk and them in CTC cereal and place it in a baking dish. A roasting type pan is better since it lets the juices drain away from the chicken, but a baking dish works if it's all you have. Melt butter and drizzle it over the chicken. Lightly drizzle honey over the top & bake at 350 degrees for 20-45 minutes depending on the chicken pieces you are using (bone-in being longer than boneless). 

I made this up one night when I had thawed chicken but didn't have any bread crumbs, or shake-n-bake type coating to put over it. To my surprise it was quite good. I've even made it for guests and it was a bit hit each time. I like to serve it with spicy seasoned potatoes and a salad or seasoned green beans w/ crumbled bacon.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

*RABBIT or CHICKEN in Cranberry*

*Ingredients*:
1 rabbit, quartered
1 large onion
1 1/2 cups fresh cranberries (1 can whole berry cranberry sauce)
4 oz Apple Schnapps (sweet wine, or apple juice)
1 bunch Thyme (optional)
salt/pepper

In a crockpot, or dutch oven:

Rabbit quarters (or skinless chicken pieces)
lay bacon strips/pieces over the meat
spread onion slices over bacon/rabbit
add 1 to 1 1/2 cups fresh cranberries (or 1 can of whole berry cranberry sauce)
Add 2 to 4 oz Apple Schnapps (or a sweet wine, OR apple juice)
Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Lay a bunch of Thyme on the top (optional)

Cover and cook until meat is done, but not falling off the bone. (4 hours on high in my crockpot) Serve over sweet potatoes, or mashed potatoes.

The meat has an excellent combination of the tang of cranberry with the smokey flavor of the bacon. HEAVEN.


----------



## Volcano (Nov 19, 2010)

Best Baby Back Ribs

Dutch oven size: 12â

Cooking temp: 350 degrees

Number of charcoal: 15 on top, 12-15 on bottom

Number of servings: 6-8


Ribs:

3-4 lbs. baby back ribs (pork), rinsed and cut or you can cook whole rack.

To cook the ribs, put 1/2 cup vinegar in the bottom of the Dutch oven. Arrange the ribs in the pan, bone side down. Cover and cook for about 1 1/2 hours, with 12-15 coals on the bottom and 15 coals on top. The last 20 to 30 minutes of cooking time, brush the sauce on the ribs. Serve with extra sauce. You may have to replenish the coals about 1/2 way through the cooking time. (You don't have to replace the coals if you are using the Volcano stove and the Volcano lid) 

Sauce:

1/4 cup molasses

1 cup ketchup

6 tbsp. vinegar

3/4 cup brown sugar

4 tsp. liquid smoke

1/4 tsp. onion powder

1 1/4 tsp. chili powder

1/2 tsp. dry mustard

1/2 tsp. garlic powder

1 tbsp. cornstarch

1 tbsp. water

Add the first 9 ingredients, mix well, and bring to a boil. Mix the cornstarch and water, stir into the sauce and continue to cook for a total time of about 15 minutes.


----------



## Volcano (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a great potsticker recipe. Not terribly hard to make.. and tasty to boot. 

Pot Stickers Recipe

Â¾ cup grated cabbage
6 oz lean ground pork
5 oz chopped, fresh, or frozen shrimp
3 tbsp finely chopped green onion
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tsp. cornstarch
Â¼ tsp. ground ginger
Â¼ tsp. garlic powder
Â¼ tsp. salt
36 round wonton wrappers
3 qts. Boiling water
2 tsp. hard margarine or butter

Place first 9 ingredients into a medium sized bowl and mix well. Put 2 Â½ tsp. of the pork mixture onto the center of each wonton wrapper. Dampen the edge with water, fold over, and press to seal. Repeat. Keep covered with a damp tea towel to prevent drying out. Boil water in a large uncovered pot or Dutch oven and add up to 1/3 of the pot stickers. Return to a boil and leave for 5 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon, rinse with cold water, and repeat until all are cooked. Melt margarine/ butter in a non-stick fry pan. Arrange pot stickers close together in the pan and cook on one side only until well browned. Make 36.

This came from http://www.volcanogrills.com/recipes.html

Enjoy.. !


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Venison 




My favorite venison recipe
This is my favorite recipe, and it is so good. Be sure to use a heavy pot
with a tight fitting lid. Spray pot with Pam.
1 venison roast, or you can use round steaks.
Sprinkle one package of Lipton Onion Dry Soup mix over top...
Add 1 can cream of Mushroom or you can use Cream of Chicken
salt and pepper as you like
Pour one can of Mountain Dew or Sprite over this.
Bake 225 degrees at least 5-6 hours. DO NOT PEEK. keep the lid
sealed. When you open it, the meat will be tender, you can cut
it with a fork. You will have a thick tasty gravy in the bottom to 
use on noodles or mashed potatoes.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

GREAT VENISON NECK ROAST RECIPE

My wife made this Sunday. It was GREAT! She used red wine, but we think a stout or brown ale would be good too. (After it was done and was resting, she took broth and made an awesome gravy!)

http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/c...ker-31017.html


----------

